# Tip idea



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I have started writing on some of the dollar bills i get as tips:

"Pay it forward, tip your Uber/Lyft drivers..."

Then when i spend the money on coffee or what have you, the message goes out to the public.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Kind of like the Where's George stamp you see on dollars.

https://www.wheresgeorge.com/


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

That’s a great idea, but I put my gofundme site on my money. ?


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Against the law to write on the bills.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

United States Code: Title 18 Part 1 Chapter 17, Section 333



> Whoever mutilates, cuts, defaces, disfigures, or perforates, or unites or cements together, or does any other thing to any bank bill, draft, note, or other evidence of debt issued by any national banking association, or Federal Reserve bank, or the Federal Reserve System, *with intent to render such bank bill, draft, note, or other evidence of debt unfit to be reissued*, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than six months, or both.


Simply writing a message on currency is not illegal as it does not render it unfit to be reissued.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> I have started writing on some of the dollar bills i get as tips:
> 
> "Pay it forward, tip your Uber/Lyft drivers..."
> 
> Then when i spend the money on coffee or what have you, the message goes out to the public.


 As long as you're at it might as well go write it on the sh*thouse walls as well.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

R3drang3r said:


> As long as you're at it might as well go write it on the sh*thouse walls as well.


Hey, if that's your thing, go for it. You never know.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

I’m sure I’m not the only one but I’m completly desentized to any promotions, quests or any BS that promises me to make me more money. From what I see on my records as far as trips, the only reason I’ve had good days with driving was because I’ve recieved tips. Uber doesn’t pay enough and the tips are the only thing that make a difference. I tend to focus on factors that I can control such as a clean car, good conversations and good music etc.
I’ve been also thinking about adding some ice blue xenon lights because they look pleasing to the senses. If I can make the pax happy and change their mood from the time I pick them up to the time I drop them off, I think I’m more likely to get tipped with all the factors I’ve suggested above and no; I’m not saying that I carry bottled water and snacks or suggesting it.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

rideshare2870 said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one but I'm completly desentized to any promotions, quests or any BS that promises me to make me more money. From what I see on my records as far as trips, the only reason I've had good days with driving was because I've recieved tips. Uber doesn't pay enough and the tips are the only thing that make a difference. I tend to focus on factors that I can control such as a clean car, good conversations and good music etc.
> I've been also thinking about adding some ice blue xenon lights because they look pleasing to the senses. If I can make the pax happy and change their mood from the time I pick them up to the time I drop them off, I think I'm more likely to get tipped with all the factors I've suggested above and no, I'm not saying that I carry bottled water and snacks or suggesting it.


Your logic is 100% correct. They are not going to give us a raise. As long as you go through the efforts, why not strive to get more and better tips?
1. Dress professional, Nice attire at the very least.
2. Be courteous and polite.
At the start of a ride and sometimes during the ride I will check on their comfort. 
if I'm outside the vehicle opening and closing doors For them is standard procedure.
I will always assist with the luggage.

I have always done very well in the tip Department. I'm old school. I was brought up with the understanding that customer is King.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Dice Man said:


> Against the law to write on the bills.


Only if you are dumb enough to get caught. When the cashier asks did you do this? Be like no, it was already on there...

this is actually a great idea.. However, the demographic (aka millennials) that don't tip also don't use cash.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Good idea, but how many people actually look for writing on their dollar bills?
I never notice any writing, but I suppose if it was *bold* enough, I'd see it.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I have started writing on some of the dollar bills i get as tips:
> 
> "Pay it forward, tip your Uber/Lyft drivers..."
> 
> Then when i spend the money on coffee or what have you, the message goes out to the public.


It's not a bad idea although I feel it is Uber's job to encourage people to tip since rates are not going up. I've heard Uber commerical's on the air and they never mention that you should tip the driver. I think if they did, it would stimulate people to think on why tipping is even mentioned in the first place.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I have started writing on some of the dollar bills i get as tips:
> 
> "Pay it forward, tip your Uber/Lyft drivers..."
> 
> Then when i spend the money on coffee or what have you, the message goes out to the public.


The problem with this is most drivers don't have money. 
I'm gonna try engraving that on a quarter.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> I have started writing on some of the dollar bills i get as tips:
> 
> "Pay it forward, tip your Uber/Lyft drivers..."
> 
> Then when i spend the money on coffee or what have you, the message goes out to the public.


I received a dollar in change today and on it was written, "I told my driver I would tip in the app and then spent this dollar on a coke instead".


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Invisible said:


> That's a great idea, but I put my gofundme site on my money. ?


Great idea! That way, the Feds can trace who is defacing the currency. (LOL)


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> United States Code: Title 18 Part 1 Chapter 17, Section 333
> Simply writing a message on currency is not illegal as it does not render it unfit to be reissued.





Dice Man said:


> Against the law to write on the bills.


It should be illegal not to pay drivers minimum wage for time while they are driving people around in their cars....


----------



## LONG Time screwed (Jul 7, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> I have started writing on some of the dollar bills i get as tips:
> 
> "Pay it forward, tip your Uber/Lyft drivers..."
> 
> Then when i spend the money on coffee or what have you, the message goes out to the public.


you musthave a sign on the dashboard "gratuities are greatly appreciated" works wonders!!!!!


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Try this: as ride is nearing the end, say, "can I watch you tip me a couple of dollars..I'll pay for it...I just want to verify that all my tips are going through." Have a couple of dollars visible or in hand. Pax don't want to appear cheap, so, they say..."no, I was going to tip you anyway...no problem, I appreciate the ride, etc." 
Offer to let them watch you end the ride and that you gave them 5 Stars. Turn toward their phone so you can see it. So, now, you watch for the 5 Stars (likely) and the subsequent tip. Most of the time, it shows real quick. 
I don't always remember to do this, though, and sometimes pax are in a hurry, so it doesn't work 100% of the time.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Drivincrazy said:


> Try this: as ride is nearing the end, say, "can I watch you tip me a couple of dollars..I'll pay for it...I just want to verify that all my tips are going through." Have a couple of dollars visible or in hand. Pax don't want to appear cheap, so, they say..."no, I was going to tip you anyway...no problem, I appreciate the ride, etc."
> Offer to let them watch you end the ride and that you gave them 5 Stars. Turn toward their phone so you can see it. So, now, you watch for the 5 Stars (likely) and the subsequent tip. Most of the time, it shows real quick.
> I don't always remember to do this, though, and sometimes pax are in a hurry, so it doesn't work 100% of the time.


If this works for you, that's great. 
I wouldn't take the chance of looking/feeling stupid because it's obvious what I'm trying to do. 
Like telling a girl if I could get a closer look at her cleavage necklace...
Ok, maybe I've done that. But that's why I know I don't like the feeling of getting that look


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Noe, you forgot that tip glitches are real on Uber app. If you aren't proactive, you'll lose tip money. Tips on Lyft are very simple and dependably processed. There are countless complaints about the Uber tip option on UP.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> As long as you're at it might as well go write it on the sh*thouse walls as well.


Thats an even better idea! Especially on the walls of bars and clubs where there are heavy users!

Every driver should make it a point to visit 10 local bars and write it on the shithouse walls! Also if you drink a shot at each establishment by the 6th or 7th you will be ready to stand in the middle of the bar and start screaming the same message at the patrons. Highly effective!


----------

